# Where to put Tee to start irrigation system?



## Majahops (Sep 26, 2021)

Hey guys. I am hoping to finally establish an irrigation system. I'm not going to be able to do all of it in a few days due to super busy schedule, so hoping to do it step by step. Step 1 (since it's still cold outside) is to insert a Tee into my service/main line after the meter in my basement. Not 100% sure where I should put the Tee, but I suspect between the meter/back flow preventer and the water softener. Does that seem correct? Sorry to bother. I really do appreciate your consideration very much.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Correct-- branch off after the meter but before the softener. Unless you intend to install a second meter to keep from being charged for sewer on your irrigation water, then you would tee after the shutoff and before the meter.


----------



## Majahops (Sep 26, 2021)

Grizzly Adam said:


> Correct-- branch off after the meter but before the softener. Unless you intend to install a second meter to keep from being charged for sewer on your irrigation water, then you would tee after the shutoff and before the meter.


one last question if you don't mind. Those are copper pipes, right? I keep measuring it at like 3.15 inches circumference with string, which corresponds to a 1" diameter copper pipe... but my understanding is that they used 3/4" lines in all of the houses in my neighborhood. I do know that my meter is 5/8" because it says so on it, but not sure if that is helpful in this regard. I just want to be sure before I buy supplies.

Thanks so very much again!


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Yes, you have copper pipe.


----------



## Majahops (Sep 26, 2021)

Phew for a second there was worried it was brass. So it must be 1" then. Thanks so much!


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Oh man! If your water utility charges like ours, you definitely want an "exempt" meter for the irrigation system.


----------



## Majahops (Sep 26, 2021)

tommyboy said:


> Oh man! If your water utility charges like ours, you definitely want an "exempt" meter for the irrigation system.


There doesn't seem to be room to put one is the thing :/ also, not sure how to do it sounds like a lotta work haha. I'm still finding it hard to believe my pipe diameter is 1". I expected it to be 3/4"


----------

